

Ask HN: Where to find remote work as a front-end? - matysanchez

I lost my job two months ago, since I sent around 200 resumes, nobody want to hire a remote. Where I can search for remote position in CA, NY or TX?
======
qhoc
If you sent that many resume, you are not targeting well enough.

Best old advise is to network: get to know people in the area through meetups,
local events.. and ask them for more contacts. It's harder but more focus.

Unless you want freelance route, then site like elance.com would be best to
start.

------
bradleyjoyce
Angel List is a good place:
[https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22remote%22%3Atrue%7D](https://angel.co/jobs#find/f!%7B%22remote%22%3Atrue%7D)

Also, I'm looking to hire a front-end developer. angel.co/velocis

------
lily2014
The point is they do not need a remote engineer.Next, you just need to send
resumes to those company who needs remote front-end engineer

